# help! with these scenario



## ITURBIDE19811 (Jan 16, 2013)

me an my wife have been married for four years, i am her third marriage, she had three children before I meet her, and currently have a child together

the first ex doesnt pay child support, and doesnt want to spend time with the child.

the second ex took sole custody of the child and calls child protective services (three time) causing problems all the time. about any little issue

well I guess i have been thru a lot of stress these past 6 months that she claims she doesnt love me anymore and has told me to leave.

I told her I want to fight for my marriage but she has told me that shes feed up with my trust issues and just my behaviour of being unhappy all of the time, even do i have tried to save our marriage she claims that she doesnt want to start this new year fighting again and has told me to leave.

what is the legal procedure before I give up and start to focus on whats left over of my family which is me and my daughter???


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

There's no legal procedure that you can use to stay married to a person that wants you out of their life.

Why do you write all that stuff about the ex's?

Doesn't seem to be relevant to the fact that she doesn't want you around anymore because of your trust issues and unhappiness, those seem to be the problems that need to be addressed.

Unless you're unhappy and you don't trust her BECAUSE of her ex's and all the children. If you're constantly bugging her about her kids and the support she isn't getting, or you don't trust her around the ex's.. ok then I see the point of bringing it up.


----------



## ITURBIDE19811 (Jan 16, 2013)

no i am not talking about a legal procedure to stay married i am talking about the legal procedure of leaving the house since theres no hope, I dont want to get in trouble of leaving my household
and I guess dont want to feel guilty of leaving behing three great kids that I enjoy these past four years


----------



## familyfirst09 (Dec 6, 2012)

If she wants out, she can leave. If you own the house together, neither of you will lose title.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

Unless she owns the house or you commit an act of physical violence, she has no ability to kick you out. Do note she may try to start a fight and then call the police and the local woman's shelter saying she's scared and you have an explosive temper.


----------



## wilderness (Jan 9, 2013)

Bobby5000 said:


> Unless she owns the house or you commit an act of physical violence, she has no ability to kick you out. Do note she may try to start a fight and then call the police and the local woman's shelter saying she's scared and you have an explosive temper.


This is totally untrue. All she has to do is claim that she is afraid around you, and she will be granted a restraining order and you will be kicked out of the house. Take this threat very seriously...many suggest buying a digital recorder and recording everything that goes on as a defense.


----------

